# Miniverstärker oder wie funktioniert das ?



## Crazy_down (6. Mai 2005)

HI an alle, also als Vorgeschichte hilft es vielleicht wenn ich sage, "Wer kennt Pimp my Fahrad" ? und hat die 1. Folge gesehen ? Wurde zich mal ausgestrahlt.
  Also jetzt zum Thema. In Dieser Folge wurde an das Fahrad, an den Lenker 2 Boxen Montiert und an einen MP3 Player angeschlossen. Ich wollte mir sowas auch bauen zwar nicht am fahrad aber ist ja egal. Also habe ich mir solche Minilautsprecher besorgt. Das Problem ist jetzt, das sogar nen GameBoy lautsprecher lauter ist als wenn ich das ganze zusammen baue. Ich habe nen Kumpel gefragt der sagt da ist so wie bei den Taschenradios mit Boxen nen kleiner verstärker mit Transistoren etc. Vorgeschalten.
  Ich suche jetzt entweder nen Bauplan wie ich den selber bauen kann oder wie ich aus sonem Mini Radio das ding so umbaue das es dafür Funktioniert.
   Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

 greetz crazy_down


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Mai 2005)

Ich vermute es waren einfach kleine Aktivboxen die mit Batterien funktionieren.
Weil ich habe da nichts gesehen was zwischen Boxen und MP3Player gehängt wurde.

Und ja bevor Jemand frägt, ich hab tatsächlich damals die erste Folge gesehen, ich schäme mich heute noch dafür :-(


----------



## Crazy_down (6. Mai 2005)

und kann ich vielleicht sowas aus nem Mini Radio umbauen ?  Also ich habe das mal auseinander genommen.
 Die Boxen einfach abgemacht und mein MiniDisc Player dran. Ich wollte dann die PLatine des Radios dazwischen hängen aber wo muss dann mein Kopfhörerkabel dran ? Also wo ist der Eingang so zu sagen ?
 war mal bei Conrad, die haben leider solche kleinen Aktiv Boxen nicht. 

 * Schämt sich auch*


----------



## Crazy_down (6. Mai 2005)

habe was interessantes gefunden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3276&item=5772273706&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

  wie kann ich mir sonen mini vor-verstärker bauen  ? hat jemand da schaltplöne da ?

 *edit*
 Hab mir jetzt 2 was überlegt. 1. ICh kaufe die bei Ebay nehm gleich die boxen davon und den verstärker paar kabelverlängern und bin fertig oder ich kaufe nen Bausatz davon bei Conrad. aber ich glaube das 1. wäre besser !

 Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Mai 2005)

Also ich glaube persönlich mit einem Miniverstärkerbausatz von Conrad bist du besser beraten.
Dort kann man im Nachinein auch noch andere ( bessere ) Lautsprecher dranhängen.

Auch das beide Boxen in einem Gehäuse sind und so dicht beinander das bringt keinen Klang.
Ok für 10€ darf man auch nicht erwarten dass sowas klingt wie Harman/Kardon Lautsprecher Lautsprecher 

Kleiner tip, schau mal in diesen Türkischen "Ramschläden" die haben oft so kleine Aktivboxen für 20€ rumstehen.
Ich kauf da auch immer meine Adapter weil die oft mehr auswahl haben als die bekannten Elektrofachmärkte , bei denen man sowas übrigens auch manchmal kriegt.


----------



## Ultraflip (18. Mai 2005)

Es gibt genug PC Speaker die auch über Batterie betrieben werden können ... und die sind ja wohl laut genug ... und für die billigen Noname Dinger lohnt es sich nicht die selbst zu bauen   

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

